# Vertrauenswürigster Webanbieter

## dirkfanick

Hi!

Macht korrumpiert ja angeblich immer und da Internetanbieter alles mögliche an Daten sammeln und auswerten können frage ich mich welcher am - meinetwegen auch per policy - vertrauenswürdigsten ist.

So nach dem Motto:

Wir sammeln bzw. speichern erst gar nicht was unsere user so anklicken, installieren, gucken, als freunde haben (facebook  :Shocked:  ), ihren computer hochfahren bzw. runterfahren (z.b. auch per automatischer updates wie in ubuntu), etc. pp..

Auch nicht zum Schutz vor vermeindlichen Terroristen und auch nicht zur Optimierung des Warenangebotes (außer vielleicht annonym).

Weil, in diesem Land ging und geht das schon mal schief.

----------

## Treborius

imho sind die internetanbeiter vom gesetzt her verpflichtet solche daten

zu sammeln ...

----------

## dirkfanick

auf solche gesetze scheisse ich. und zwar täglich.

----------

## manuels

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> auf solche gesetze scheisse ich. und zwar täglich.

 ok!?

----------

## dirkfanick

Jeh mehr wir oder die von einenader wissen, desto schlimmer wird es doch häufig, oder? Vor allem in Großstädten.

Steht schon in der Bibel.

----------

